# Extending a fog machine remote??



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

It sure would be nice to add maybe 10 or 20 feet to my good old standard fog machine remote. I don't suppose I can splice in a section of electrical cord can I? It can't be that easy, right?

DW


----------



## Fester (Sep 17, 2006)

Don't think that should be a problem. My manual remote has standard 3 wire black/white/green wiring.


----------



## multipleseans (Sep 18, 2006)

Sorry to bring up an old thread, but did you ever have any luck with this? What kind of cord did you use? Thanks in advance.


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

You should be able to cut the ends off of a 3 prong extension cord and splice it in the middle of the cord that came with your remote. Just do a nice job with heat shrink tubing and you should be all set.


----------



## multipleseans (Sep 18, 2006)

Thank you! I'll give it a try. I only have four fog machines but would really like to try putting them in different locations for once.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

If your fogger remote comes with a standard 3 pin IEC plug why not just buy an IEC extension/monitor cord - readily available and with a plug one end and socket the other.


----------

